

Top Ruby blogs by engagement - igrigorik

Hey all, we've launched a big update to postrank.com, looking for feedback! The big new feature is ranking blogs by engagement (week over week). A couple of examples:<p>My Ruby reading list: http://postrank.com/user/igrigorik/topic/ruby<p>Rails: http://postrank.com/user/igrigorik/topic/rails<p>Anyone can create list, or just search for global topics. Feedback and ideas much appreciated. ;)
======
dawie
I was really interested in this. The moment I click on a blog though, I see
nothing. I was expecting to see the stories in the feed. Th

en it seems to suggest that I have to create an account and log in (for
what?). So you lost my mindshare rigth away.

~~~
igrigorik
Hmm, that sounds like a bug. Do you see any content on this page:
<http://postrank.com/feed/2720a6fc8fb2e4b346715972c954fe7a>

It should definitely bring up the stories / content!

